# New Guy *Altolamprologus



## FrankFishy (Sep 6, 2011)

new pearl white calvus i picked up a few days ago. 10 gallon tank


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Where will you be moving him to as he grows?


----------



## FrankFishy (Sep 6, 2011)

i would like to set up my 55 gallon tall for all my tanganika


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

IME calvus do better with tankmates. It can make a big difference in activity, and overall demeanor. Mine tend to hide and sulk if left in too empty of a tank. I'd get the 55 going soon if you can.


----------



## FrankFishy (Sep 6, 2011)

went out today and got him a friend altolamprologus sunset calvus...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Uh oh.


----------



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

what's wrong with adding sunsets with a pearl white I have 2 sunsets and 3 pearls in my 25g with julidochromis and they've been fine.


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

DJRansome said:


> Uh oh.


 :lol:

If you have a male and a female, the problem is going to be cross breeding. If you don't plan to raise or sell any of the fry, don't worry about it. Otherwise, you may want to re-think housing different variants of altolamps together in the same tank.


----------



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh :lol:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Also the males can fight when mature, regardless of the different colors.


----------



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

really? is it just a terretorial thing or are is there something different going on besides aggression?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My male would not tolerate another in a 72" tank.


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

As a general rule, DJ is right - alto males don't tollerate each other. However, right now I have 3 adult male Calvus in a 30 gallon that are getting along fine. It's only been a couple of months though. So, things may change once they settle in more.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Mine were fine together until they were adults. Took about 2 years.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I've got 3 big males together, that have grown out together. Been 4.5 years now, but I'd guess mine is the exception. When they reached maturity at 2 years, there was some scuffling that I thought would force some rehoming, but it settled. They had plenty of other tankmates for distractions, so that may have helped. Just keep an eye on things.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

id get to work on those bubbles in your sand.. looks like you may have excess buildup in there. just my two cents, but id work on it for sure. other then that.. stick to one variant per tank for sure. dont want crossbreeding after raising em for a year or two lol


----------



## FrankFishy (Sep 6, 2011)

a few months later and hes still doin fine just moved him into a 55 gallon hexagon tank, thinkin about gettin a few more to add to the tank


----------



## FrankFishy (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## FrankFishy (Sep 6, 2011)

few months laters bigger tank 55 gallon hex!, In the picture is pearl white calvus and a gold compress. missing from the picture is the sunset calvus.


----------

